# BAE Saudi New Contract Info



## ACAD (Jul 15, 2011)

Has anyone heard about the new, supposedly worse, contract that BAE are going to be offering Instructors in Saudi? More hours and less pay is on the way folks....


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

ACAD said:


> Has anyone heard about the new, supposedly worse, contract that BAE are going to be offering Instructors in Saudi? More hours and less pay is on the way folks....




Is that fact or just a rumour?


----------



## ACAD (Jul 15, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> Is that fact or just a rumour?


BAE have a team of people (Future Support Services FSS) in Saudi whose sole role is to review the terms and conditions of employment of both existing and future Instructors. They have been working on this for a few months now and are keeping the new contract details within a tight circle.

SDT who have Instructors contracted to BAE have already been given notice of a substantial pay cut - this is probably to test the water to see how many leave before they implement the BAE new terms and conditions.

Rumours are rife atm. Formal contact to confirm these details has been rebuffed repeatedly only adding to the rumour mill. Which is why i am asking if anyone knows or has heard anything more.....


----------

